# Wild Sage Boers january kids



## wild sage boers (Jan 7, 2012)

Just wanted to let you all know that the most recent additions are here. A buck and a doe. Momma did not make it, due to an overzealous vet and one of the kids is iffy. I will post pics when I am sure the kids will make it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry the momma did not make it. What did the vet do? 

What is going on with one of the kids? Can we help you?


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> I am so sorry the momma did not make it. What did the vet do?
> 
> What is going on with one of the kids? Can we help you?


Said it all, don't mean to probe but what _did_ the vet do? So sorry, I pray for you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh no, I am so very very sorry about your doe  That is heartbreaking  I hope and pray the kids will make it. Definitely keep us updated when you can.


----------



## wild sage boers (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, when we called the vet and asked if she had done this sort of thing,(pulling kids) she said that she had done it on cows and sheep, but not goats. The vet went in with a large calf puller and chains and in the process of using them on the little buck, tore a hole in her uterus and proceded to pull her intestinal tract out of her body when she went back in to check for more kids (of which there were not).

The little buck is doing better, but seems to be really congested, but I think that it is from him getting a lot of fluid in his lungs during the pulling. We are trying to keep them warm and cozy. The really unfortunate thing is that momma had absolutely no milk or colostrum when she died, even though her udder looked like a beachball. This was also part of a 4-H Breeding project. We are coping.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

oh no! That is tragic...  So sorry!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How horrible, I am so sorry, prayers sent for the little ones.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh my I'm SO very sorry that's just horrible. I can't imagine being there while the vet did that. hugs to you all and prayers to the little ones.


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh my word! Prayers out to you! That brought tears to my eyes! I just had a nanny have a huge single and he didn't make it. I am going through loss with you. (Hug) So incredibly horrible!! If I could send you a comforting hug I would.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh my! So very sorry for your loss. Wow, I can't believe the vet would even try that! A calf puller pulls WAY too much for a goat. It's similar to how you would do sheep. Even if she didn't have experience pulling kids, she should have did it the way she would have pulled a lamb. That just blows my mind!


----------



## wild sage boers (Jan 7, 2012)

Just wanted to give you all an update on the babies. The little buck weighed in at birth, was 10 lbs, the doe 9 lbs. Since their traumatic birth yesterday, we are watching their weight very closely. Since they have been on the powdered formula, the buck is now at 12 lbs and the doe 9.8 lbs. I will try to post pics as soon as possible. (oh and their plumbing,., i.e. the pooping and peeing, works very well, keeping us busy running with rags on clean-up duty.)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww that is so horrible what the vet did OMG! I've never heard of anyone going in with more than their hands and if need be a rope to tie around a leg <We've had to do that, but on a dead kid in a doe that was in premature labor w/no contractions>. I'd be giving that vet a huge piece of my mind!!

I'm glad to hear the babies are doing so well though, you definitely have to get some pictures


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

I am so sorry about your momma goat. How horrible! I am happy to hear that the babies are doing good. I can't wait to see pictures!


----------

